# Noob Question



## grindbox (Feb 22, 2009)

Im coming from using Linux and LOVE BSD! I have a noob question for youz, after compiling programs from the ports (nero for example) is does not make an entry in my KDE menu. How do I run the program or make a shortcut after its in my systen?


----------



## chrischimp (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not familiar with KDE but you can try looking in /usr/local/bin to find installed ports.

If it's not there, type 
	
	



```
whereis <insert program name>
```
 without the arrows of course and that should give you the path to where the program is located.


----------



## grindbox (Feb 22, 2009)

chrischimp said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with KDE but you can try looking in /usr/local/bin to find installed ports.
> 
> If it's not there, type
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply and your help. BSD kicks a$$!!


----------



## lme@ (Feb 26, 2009)

Only ports which install a .desktop file get automatically added to KDE's menu.

One thing you can try is running "kappfinder" which searches your filesytem for apps it knows and adds it to the menu.


----------



## lyuts (Mar 22, 2009)

Go to KDE menu -> Settings -> Menu updating tool. Then run Scan and your app should be there.


----------

